# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Asus تُصدر إصلاحًا لإحباط البرمجيات الخبيثة التي يتم توزيعها من خلال أداة التحديثات الخاصة بها

## mohamed73

تم الإبلاغ قبل بضعة أيام عن الكيفية التي تمكن بها القراصنة من التسلل  إلى عدد لا يحصى من حواسيب Asus من خلال توزيع أداة مُلغمة للتحديثات من  خوادم الشركة. قام هؤلاء القراصنة بتوقيع أداة Asus Live Update Tool  رقميًا مع إحدى شهادات توقيع الكود الخاصة بالشركة قبل إرسالها إلى خوادم  التحميل الخاصة بشركة Asus حيث تم إستضافة الأداة الملغمة لعدة أشهر في  العام 2018. أما وقد قلنا ذلك، فقد أكدت شركة Asus اليوم أنها قامت بإطلاق  إصلاح يقوم بصد البرمجيات الخبيثة التي يتم توزيعها بإستخدام هذه الأداة.إستخدم القراصنة المنفذ السري الذي قاموا بإحداثه في الأداة Asus Live  Update Tool لإرسال البرمجيات الخبيثة إلى حواسيب المستخدمين من خلال خادم  يتم إدارته والتحكم فيه عن بعد. ويُعتقد أن القراصنة تمكنوا من الوصول إلى  شهادات توقيع الكود الخاصة بالشركة من خلال سلسلة التوريد. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]شركة  Asus اليوم أنها قامت بإطلاق تحديث لإحباط هذا الهجوم الخبيث الذي إعتقد  الباحثون الأمنيون بأنه إستهدف أكثر من مليون مستخدم من مستخدمي حواسيب  Asus. قالت الشركة أن ” عددًا صغيرًا من الأجهزة ” هي التي تم فيها زرع  البرمجيات الخبيثة بإستخدام هذا الهجوم. قالت الشركة أيضًا أنها وضعت ” آليات تحقق أمنية متعددة ” لضمان عدم  حدوث شيء كهذا في المستقبل. وقد بدأت أيضًا في إستخدام ” آلية تشفير محسنة ”  لهذا الغرض وأدخلت تحسينات على الأنظمة التي تعمل بها خوادمها لإحباط  الهجمات المماثلة في المستقبل. على المرء أن يتساءل لماذا لم تفعل شركة  Asus كل هذا منذ البداية.في حالة إذا لم تسمع عن شهادات التوقيع الرقمي أو ما يعرف بـ ” Code  Signing Certificates “، فإنه يتم إستخدامها من قبل مطوري التطبيقات  والبرمجيات لإثبات أن الملف الذي يقوم المستخدم بتحميله أصلي ولم يتم  إختراقه. هذا مهم بشكل خاص للناشرين الذين يقومون بتوزيع البرامج الخاصة  بهم من خلال مواقع التحميل التابعة لأطراف ثالثة، والتي قد لا يتحكمون  فيها. ستظهر أنظمة التشغيل الكبرى للمستخدمين رسالة خطأ إذا لم يتم توقيع  البرنامج رقميًا أثناء محاولة تثبيته تكشف أنه لم توقيعه رقميًا بواسطة  مراجع موثوق به.يوفر توقيع الكود الرقمي المصادقة التي تؤكد للعملاء أن الملف الذي  يقومون بتحميله هو من الناشر الذي يظهر إسمه على الشهادة. بالإضافة إلى  ذلك، يثبت هذا أيضًا أن الملف لم يتم العبث به أو إختراقه منذ أنه تم  توقيعه رقميًا.

----------

